# Grafik



## nizzan (17. November 2004)

Hallo und guten Abend,

 ich muss für ein Projekt eine Grafik erstellen. 

 Der Name der Seite heißt 7Nightlive

 Jetzt wollte ich euch einfach mal fragen, ob Ihr eine Idee habt, wie man für den Namen ein Logo erstellen kann. Ich komm einfach nicht weiter :-(

 Gruß Nizzan


----------



## ShadowMan (17. November 2004)

Hi du!

1. Falsches Forum => Creative Lounge, bist aber neu hier, daher verzeiht man das gern 

Zum Namen fällt mir direkt eine Stadt bei Nacht ein. Vielleicht bauste die Sieben als Blinkschild auf einen Wolkenkratzer?! Fände ich persönlich sehr ansprechend.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Receiver (17. November 2004)

Wär vielleicht noch hilfreich, wenn Du was genaueres zu "7 Nightlife" erzählen könntest...
also: was ist das eigentlich?


----------



## nizzan (17. November 2004)

@ShadowMan,

 das freut mich aber, dass du mir noch einmal verzeihst  Aber ich habe hier schon sehr viel gelesen, deshalb habe ich mich auch mal angemeldet 

 @Receiver,

 Sorry das habe ich ja noch ganz vergessen, hier mal ein paar Punkte was da alles drin vorkommen soll:

 - Köln
 - Discos
 - Bilder
 - Stadt
 - Nachtleben
 - Chat
 - Forum

 So das waren mal die wichtigsten sachen. 

 Gruß Nizzan


----------



## Receiver (17. November 2004)

Also so weit ich Dich jetzt verstanden habe ist "7 Nightlife" einfach irgendwas über das Nachtleben in Köln.

Sollte ich da richtig liegen, würde ich ebenso wie ShadowMan zum Motiv "Stadt bei Nacht greifen". Das mit dem Wolkenkratzer dürfte in Köln allerdings etwas problematisch werden...

Noch ne Idee wär vielleicht, dass Du ein Bild von einer Kölner Partymeile nimmst (Zülpicher oder so), den Hintergrund krass verschwimmen lässt (am besten wär hier vielleicht ne SLR-Kamera und dann ne längere Belichtungszeit), und dann irgendwo den Schriftzug "7 Nightlife" da irgendwie reinarbeitest, so dass der nachher gut hervorkommt.

...bei der Möglichkeit hast Du dann allerdings nicht den Dom im Hintergrund, obwohl das ja doch nich schlecht wär, wenn der zu sehen ist. Kannst das genze ja vielleicht irgendwie zusammenschneiden....


----------



## nizzan (17. November 2004)

hmm das klingt alles sehr sehr gut....

 ... gibts da nee Anleitung wo so was beschrieben wird, wie ich das umsetzten kann?


----------



## da_Dj (18. November 2004)

Die 7 würde sich auch alleinstehend prächtig auf dem Dom machen, der wohl für Köln das beste Erkennungsmerkmal bildet ...


----------



## tittli (18. November 2004)

mach doch aus der 7 ein Hochhaus, so mit Fenstern und so...das dann irgendwie in Nachtstimmig bringen und das nightlive noch unten hin schreiben...sowas würde ich vorschlagen.
gruss


----------



## nizzan (18. November 2004)

Hmm,

 ich hab aber gar nicht so viel Platz 

 siehe http://www.7Noghtlive.com

 Aber wie mache ich denn die 7mit Hochhäuser bzw. dem Dom ?  :-( :-(

 Gruß Nazzan


----------

